# When to wax a new car



## Biegz (Jan 12, 2007)

If a car was build in 02/2007 when can you wax it. I was told 90 days after it was build. Is that true.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This is possibly true because it gives the paint time to cure. I do know that most body shops usually request not to wax before 30 days.


----------



## BBF2530 (Apr 23, 2006)

Biegz said:


> If a car was build in 02/2007 when can you wax it. I was told 90 days after it was build. Is that true.


 Hi Biegz!:wave: A new car, fresh from the factory assembly line, can be waxed immediately. You do not need to wait at all. The new cars paint has been heat cured, in a giant oven, at the factory paint shop and is therefore already "hardened". This is all done before the interior/exterior plastics and trim, upholstery and wiring are installed.

A car that has had body work and new paint applied at a body/collision repair shop should not be waxed for at least 30 days, as the paint needs time to "cure". It is softer and needs time to "air cure". A car which is repainted cannot be "heat cured" in an "oven" (unless it is stripped of all interior and exterior trim, down to the bare chassis/shell, a very expensive proposition), as the interior/exterior plastics, upholstery, wiring, etc, would be damaged by the high heat of the oven. Therefore a differnt type of paint, which needs to "air cure", is used.

In fact, most new cars are given a coat of wax during the prep work that the Dealer performs when you purchase the car.

Good luck!:grin:


----------

